# Interesting shoes ... Photo Blog



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Lumberbuds
You know the story … but for those that don't; saw these flip-flops\thongs & thought this would be a good topic for my ole lumberbuds.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Wine makers with fallen arches…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

You mean like these? Yeah, I can Google "weird shoes" too  
.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey
I found another hobby! Shoes… on the internet. Its like a million coffee-table books out there.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

http://wondrouspics.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/weird-shoes.jpg

Shoes for the wino.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I Might see some of these soon in Amsterdam.
.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

These are great to wear when you're feeling really happy or depressed. Baggy pants are recommended.


----------

